# Fish/Shrimp Safety Issues re:use of Muriatic acid in Plantex CSM+B



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I am about to mix a batch 100 ml solution containing Plantex CSM+B for Estimative Index Trace component to experiment with. I thought of adding 0.5 ml muriatic acid to keep mold from forming, but I am afraid of what the muriatic acid effects will be to any fish or shrimp when added and the trace is added to the tank as I heard this stuff is super potent. Anyone care to share their experiences? Those that have done this noticed any ill effects on shrimp or fish? Thanks


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

They'll be fine. The amount added at each dosing will be miniscule. I used to make up the trace solution with a bit of acid for a couple of years with no probs to fish or shrimp.

James


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

JamesC said:


> They'll be fine. The amount added at each dosing will be miniscule. I used to make up the trace solution with a bit of acid for a couple of years with no probs to fish or shrimp.
> 
> James


Many thanks for the clarification James. I guess I just freaked because when I was paying for the muriatic acid jug at the pool supply store, the cashier told me: "make sure you wear gloves when you handle this stuff and wear some breathing equipment or try not to breath it in!!!" I did not dare tell her that I planned to mix in this in a fertilizer solution. I don't think that she would have understood and would have likely thought I was insane if I even mentioned it. It just made me wonder about fish and shrimp safety if one had to take so many precautions just handling it.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

She told you that because it's a strong acid. You can calculate the pH if you know the concentration in the bottle.


----------



## Elaine T (Sep 17, 2005)

Muriatic acid = HCl. Concentrated, it's nasty stuff. Diluted, no problem. Properly diluted, all it adds to the tank is a bit of chloride.

I worked in a biology lab for many years and have handled strong HCl, fuming sulfuric acid, strong phosphoric acid, etc.

Handling tips:
1) WEAR GOGGLES. Your eyes are not replaceable and tiny splashes can catch you by surprise.
2) Read number 1 again.
3) As the saleslady said, gloves are a good idea. Plain latex ones are fine.
4) ALWAYS add acid to water and not water to acid as you're working with it. Water added to strong acid bubbles and splashes.
5) The first time you open the jug, try it outside (or at least in a very well-ventilated area) to get an idea of how bad the fumes are. If the muriatic acid is very strong, its fumes in an enclosed space are sharp-smelling and very unpleasant.

If the muriatic acid is really strong, it's not much fun to handle. Better to make a 1:10 stock dilution (remember, add acid to water) and add 5 ml to your fertilizer.

HTH.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Elaine T said:


> Muriatic acid = HCl. Concentrated, it's nasty stuff. Diluted, no problem. Properly diluted, all it adds to the tank is a bit of chloride.
> 
> I worked in a biology lab for many years and have handled strong HCl, fuming sulfuric acid, strong phosphoric acid, etc.
> 
> ...


Okay many thanks for the advise and caution. I will probably wait until it warms up outside(it is -40 celcius right now) and I can pick up some goggles and gloves. I don't want to risk mixing this stuff inside in case of accidental spillage and want the area to be well ventilated. The other thing that I can do is mix a 25-50 ml bottle of CSM+B so it does not sit long enough to form mold. I am not that good with math. Can someone(Left C???) give me an idea of the teaspoon amount or grams(my scale only measures to 2 decimal points) of CSM+B to get 25-50 ml of trace element mix solution to dose using Estimative Index. Many thanks. Two Tablespoons per 500 ml water is the standard measure.


----------

